# Print on dark t-shirts (black)



## jasz (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey all

Nor sure it is the right forum, but couldnt find a more suitable one, if you know of the right one, please let me know 

At the moment i only do Dye Sub, but a lot of customers want white test/graphic on darker materials, and here DyeSub is not the best solution 

DTG is not an option, it looks great until it is washed a few times, then it looks to vintage - my customers want it to last for more 

What are the best solution for that kind of print if i look at:

Quality - has to last more than 5 washes 
Details - how do i make small detailed prints and not only text
Colours - is it possible without doing multiple press

And remember, it is only a side business so big commercial solution will not be an option 

Looking forward to your help

Jesper


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

dark t-shirts + cheap + durable + complex multi-color designs = dream

you could do 3-4 color htv designs
but if it is too detailed, the weeding will not be fun


----------



## Arkelis (Jul 6, 2018)

plastisol transfers


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Assuming we are talking low volume, even one ofs, you probably need to give up on some of your wants.

For example, if you stick with one color and easy to weed text/graphics, then a vinyl cutter is a pretty good solution. But doing much complexity, or volume, would get tedious (and/or impossible).

If your customers are ordering a bit of volume, say 20+ of a design, you could go with a simple one-color screen press (just really a couple of hinge clamps). Complexity of design would then not matter, as long as it's just one color. The equipment required (and specifically its expense) jumps dramatically if doing multi-color screen printing, at least if you don't want to be pulling out your hair. There are inexpensive ways to make exposure units, and you can get by with curing with a heat press and flashing with a heat gun ... at least at low volumes.

EDIT: With a Line Table Press you could screen print multiple colors with an pretty inexpensive setup--but you need to be able to build and troubleshoot it yourself. Search on here for details, if you are curious. Either way, best to start out with one color until you learn how to make good art, films, screens, and prints.

Both of these options are among the most durable, if done right. And both can deliver that bright, contrasty "pop" that DTG usually lacks. (Note, DTG done right should be durable.)


----------



## keithandprints (Jan 7, 2019)

As a printing company we do face such limitation too. So far to work on dark coloured t shirt, DTG, heat transfer and silkscreen printing are the options. However for best result is still DTG and silkscreen. Our DTG could last quite long, do you heat press after DTG printing? Silkscreen is very lasting however limited to non gradient, non full color design, so this is one big limitation.

I have also gotten myself a Oki laser printing, which able t print full color design without border, however cost is high and very complicated. We are still in the mid of trying out as we failed a few time when transferring the print onto the t shirt.

If this laser printer works it will feels like DTG but probably able to withstand more washes. You can go research on this printer.


----------



## Bo Knows (Sep 16, 2015)

DTG should be a great option. If you are having washout problems it is a pretreat/dry time issue that can be resolved. What type of DTG system did you try? All should be able to provide an acceptable print, entry level (Brother) to Industrial (Aeoon).


----------



## ScreamingMimi (Oct 2, 2018)

My advice is that since you're operating as a side business, don't make yourself crazy or go broke trying to be everything to everyone. Order some samples of plastisol transfers, and full color transfers, and press them, along with some vinyl designs on a shirt or two so that you can let your customer see and feel them. 

Give them the pricing, suggest alternatives if you can, and move on. In my experience, most people either have grand ideas and need someone to give them a dose of reality, or they are unsure of what they want and are looking to you for guidance.

Choose the methods that will allow you to make money without a big investment or learning curve, and do them well.


----------

